# MTB Partner(in) so ca. 30 bis 45 j.



## Sa.bine (7. März 2006)

Hi Ihr...
obwohl jetzt ja leider noch der winter vorhersch..grrrrr ich kann keinen schnee mehr sehn...such ich jetzt schon mal nach ein paar netten jungs oder mädels die mit mir ihre runden drehen möchten...ich bin jetzt nicht der profi.......fahr gern touren.. lebe in oberasbach...und würd mich echt freun wenn sich jemand meldet.. 
Lg.
Sa.bine


----------



## Ken****Barbie (8. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr...
> obwohl jetzt ja leider noch der winter vorhersch..grrrrr ich kann keinen schnee mehr sehn...such ich jetzt schon mal nach ein paar netten jungs oder mädels die mit mir ihre runden drehen möchten...ich bin jetzt nicht der profi.......fahr gern touren.. lebe in oberasbach...und würd mich echt freun wenn sich jemand meldet..
> Lg.
> Sa.bine



da ich weiss das es in Oberasbach ne Menge hübscher Mädelz gibt, würd ich sagen Jungs ran an den Speck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (8. März 2006)

Da fall' ich ja altersmäßig noch ins Raster.  Sag doch mal an, wann und wo Du fahren willst.

Riddick


----------



## showman (8. März 2006)

Ey, guggsd du diese

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (8. März 2006)

Mist, zu jung


----------



## Beetlechoose (9. März 2006)

hallo sabine,

endlich trauen sich mal die oldies ran. ich hab schon befürchtet, mit über 30 fallt man (und frau) auf dem mtb auf. 

wenn diese weisse sch....e endlich geschmolzen ist, bin ich gerne mit dabei - wenn es ums radeln geht. (den speck überlass ich den anderen  )

ich werde mich öfters hier umgucken, dann bin ich gerne mit dabei, wenn es los geht.

grüssis beetle


----------



## Sa.bine (9. März 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> da ich weiss das es in Oberasbach ne Menge hübscher Mädelz gibt, würd ich sagen Jungs ran an den Speck


so...so... soeiner bist du also...einer der erstmas die anderen vorschickt ;-)
und woher weißt du das es in oberasbach ne Menge hübscher Mädels gibt ? *g*
Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Sa.bine (9. März 2006)

Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> hallo sabine,
> 
> endlich trauen sich mal die oldies ran. ich hab schon befürchtet, mit über 30 fallt man (und frau) auf dem mtb auf.
> 
> ...


Hi beetle 
yepp...super ..es gibt hier tatsächlich auch noch welche in meiner altersklasse...*freu*   
der schnee ist ja nun fast geschmolzen...aber so verlockend schaut das ganze trotzdem noch net aus...kann ja nur noch besser werden...ich hoffe auf nen baldigen frühlingsanfang... bis denne ;-) sabine


----------



## Sa.bine (9. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Da fall' ich ja altersmäßig noch ins Raster.  Sag doch mal an, wann und wo Du fahren willst.
> 
> Riddick


Hi Riddick...
schön von dir zu hören *g*
aus welcher ecke kommst du... ?
Gruß
sabine


----------



## Riddick (9. März 2006)

Fürth/Stadtgrenze.

Hab' im Spinning-Thread gelesen, dass Du beim Beyer bist. Schon länger? Hab' da bis vor 2 Jahren trainiert (94-04), vielleicht haben wir uns schon mal gesehen.  

Riddick


----------



## Sa.bine (9. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Fürth/Stadtgrenze.
> 
> Hab' im Spinning-Thread gelesen, dass Du beim Beyer bist. Schon länger? Hab' da bis vor 2 Jahren trainiert (94-04), vielleicht haben wir uns schon mal gesehen.
> 
> Riddick



hallo again...
nee  bin erst seit januar da...will mich nur fit machen...sonst mag ich die studios net so gern ..bin viel lieber draußen...z.b. beim biken *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (10. März 2006)

hallo oldies,

wo fahrt ihr denn im fürther land ? ich bin immer in tennenlohe - kalchreuth unterwegs

grüssis beetle


----------



## Mr.Chili (10. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> Hi beetle
> yepp...super ..es gibt hier tatsächlich auch noch welche in meiner altersklasse...*freu*



Bei Bj 64 müß ich auch einfach mal   machen
Gibt hier schon noch so´n paar alte säcke die regelmäsig Fahren.

...............und Fürther land is doch die Feste ein klasse Revier


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. März 2006)

Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> hallo oldies,
> 
> wo fahrt ihr denn im fürther land ? ich bin immer in tennenlohe - kalchreuth unterwegs
> 
> grüssis beetle




schau mal bei www.zabotrails.de, da gibts einen GPS-Track + Karte von mir von einer Tour an der *V*este   Da weißt du schonmal so einigermaßen, wo es lang geht.

MfG
Stefan, Jungspund mit BJ '79


----------



## Wurscht (10. März 2006)

Hallo, ihr Oldies!

Ich zähl auch zu den Mitt-Sechzigern. Leider jedoch nicht aus Oberasbach, Fürth oder Nürnberg. Bin 150 km weiter nördlich beheimatet. Aber sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr mal auf die Idee kommen solltet, den Frankenwald heimzusuchen!
(Muß doch ein bißchen Werbung für die eigene Heimat machen) 

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Sa.bine (10. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Bj 64 müß ich auch einfach mal   machen
> Gibt hier schon noch so´n paar alte säcke die regelmäsig Fahren.
> 
> ...............und Fürther land is doch die Feste ein klasse Revier



hey...  tja...das ist mir nix neues..da fahr ich ja sowieso immer und fürther stadtwald..oder auch am schmausenbuck..
nur machts allein eben net so viel spaß...


----------



## Sa.bine (10. März 2006)

na aber gerne doch...
ciao sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo55 (15. März 2006)

Toll, da kann ich ja auch mitfahren. (mein Sohn(15) auch)??
Sach doch einfach mal bescheid, wenn du fährst. Wir waren heute auch schon eine Stunde unterwegs (Herzogenaurach TrimmDich Pfad). S´Radl is jetzt zwar ca 2 Kg. schwerer, aber dem Training hilfts.

Schöne Güße
Lupo55


----------



## Sa.bine (15. März 2006)

Lupo55 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, da kann ich ja auch mitfahren. (mein Sohn(15) auch)??
> Sach doch einfach mal bescheid, wenn du fährst. Wir waren heute auch schon eine Stunde unterwegs (Herzogenaurach TrimmDich Pfad). S´Radl is jetzt zwar ca 2 Kg. schwerer, aber dem Training hilfts.
> 
> Schöne Güße
> Lupo55



hi lupo
...tapfer..tapfer...bei der kälte , brrrr...
.. ein MTB ist doch eh erst eins wenns a weng dreckert is..*g*
klar kann sohnemann mit...meine tochter ist leider erst 10 zwar auch schon mtb besitzerin...aber für touren leider noch zu klein...
sobald s a bisserl wärmer wird...meld ich mich...ok...
gruß ;-)  sabine


----------



## Riddick (16. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> meine tochter ist leider erst 10 zwar auch schon mtb besitzerin...aber für touren leider noch zu klein...


Na so 20-25 km müsste sie aber schaffen, oder? Das bin ich mit meinem Sohn schon gefahren, und der ist erst 6.  War allerdings weitestgehend flach.

Riddick

P.S. Warst Du eigentlich am Sonntag auf der Messe?


----------



## MasterChris (16. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jungspund mit BJ '79



1979 war, ist und bleibt der beste Jahrgang


----------



## Sa.bine (16. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> 1979 war, ist und bleibt der beste Jahrgang


sorry... ich  widersprech der " jugend" ja nur ungern....
aber vergiss es ;-)    !!!


----------



## MasterChris (16. März 2006)

was soll das denn heißen, hä ???   

ausserdem, Jugend kann man bei Jahrgang 79 auch nicht mehr sagen ... leider!


----------



## Sa.bine (16. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> 1979 war, ist und bleibt der beste Jahrgang


dickes sorry....ich widersprech der " jugend" ja nur ungern...
aber vergiss es ;-)...uuuups    jetzt hab ich das gleich zweimal geschickt...


----------



## MasterChris (16. März 2006)

du wiederholst dich,  liebste


----------



## Sa.bine (16. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> du wiederholst dich,  liebste


ja..ja..ja... 1 zu 0 für dich....
... war  mal wieder zu ungeduldig...


----------



## MasterChris (16. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> ja..ja..ja... 1 zu 0 für dich....
> ... war  mal wieder zu ungeduldig...



das ist der Altersunterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sa.bine (16. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der Altersunterschied...


muß dir schon wieder ...widersprechen...eigentlich wird man im "alter"
ruhiger...und geduldiger...aber vielleicht bist du ja deiner zeit weiiiiiit vorraus...


----------



## MasterChris (16. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> muß dir schon wieder ...widersprechen...eigentlich wird man im "alter"
> ruhiger...und geduldiger...aber vielleicht bist du ja deiner zeit weiiiiiit vorraus...



du wiedersprichst mir ganz schön oft 

und... ich bin allem weiiiiiit vorraus.


----------



## Mr.Chili (20. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> 1979 war, ist und bleibt der beste Jahrgang


NA NA Bub..........der beste is 64 und dann kommt erst mal lang nix.
79 is net schlecht oder sach mer mal der wird scho (mit der Jahre)


----------



## Waldschreck (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
alle miteinander. Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen , jetzt bin ich auch aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Geb mal bescheid wenn eine Tour ansteht, altersmäßig lieg ich hier ja voll im Trend.


----------



## Sa.bine (20. März 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> alle miteinander. Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen , jetzt bin ich auch aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
> Geb mal bescheid wenn eine Tour ansteht, altersmäßig lieg ich hier ja voll im Trend.


Hey Waldschreck *freu* 
schön das du dich meldest..hab die hoffnung schon fast aufgeben, hier nochmals jemand zu finden der lust und zeit hat mit mir zu fahren...
( befürchte die Touren die showman so macht sind mit zu heftig, zumindest die letzten bilder haben mir respekt eingejagt )....
ich schlag mal nächstes we vor...ob samstag oder sonntag.. egal.. ich nehm mir zeit...will faaaaaahren...
hoffe auf rückmeldung
ich kann auch unter der woche...nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt, mit der zeitumstellung wirds ab nächste woche ja eh besser..
 sabine


----------



## MasterChris (20. März 2006)

ich und meine Freundin würden mit dir auch gerne ne Runde bei schönen Wetter drehen. Ich hab ja nicht nur ein Bike fürs Grobe sondern auch eins für dezente Touren...

aber du suchst ja welche in der klasse 30-45jahren und da gehören wir ja NOCH nicht mit dazu


----------



## merkt_p (20. März 2006)

Hallo Sabine,

am 28.03. um 17:30 Uhr am Haupteingang Tiergarten, start in die Freiluftsaison.

Gruß Martin

(Hallo Wurscht, im August sind bei Euch oben, haben die Schnauze von den Alpenschotterpisten voll)


----------



## Wurscht (20. März 2006)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß Martin
> 
> (Hallo Wurscht, im August sind bei Euch oben, haben die Schnauze von den Alpenschotterpisten voll)





!!!Unbedingt Bescheid sagen!!!


----------



## Sa.bine (20. März 2006)

oh mann... ich hab einmal die woche spätschicht....
und das gerade am dienstag...... :-((((((
machst ihr  das  auch noch wan anders mal ???
tiergarten kenn ich gut... hab früher in der gegend gelebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sa.bine (20. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich und meine Freundin würden mit dir auch gerne ne Runde bei schönen Wetter drehen. Ich hab ja nicht nur ein Bike fürs Grobe sondern auch eins für dezente Touren...
> 
> aber du suchst ja welche in der klasse 30-45jahren und da gehören wir ja NOCH nicht mit dazu



 
ich kann doch auch nix dafür das ich schon soooo alt bin..
und kann ich mit euch denn noch mithalten... ???


----------



## Mr.Chili (20. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann doch auch nix dafür das ich schon soooo alt bin..
> und kann ich mit euch denn noch mithalten... ???



jetzt heul net rum, des jungvolk muß erschtermol so alt wern, un dann ach noch so fitt


----------



## Riddick (20. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> NA NA Bub..........der beste is 64 und dann kommt erst mal lang nix.


Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## MasterChris (20. März 2006)

also ...........
solche Aussagen wie Jungvolk usw. möchte ich nicht mehr hören, immerhin sind wir die jenigen wo euere Rente mit finanzieren 


			
				Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann doch auch nix dafür das ich schon soooo alt bin..
> und kann ich mit euch denn noch mithalten... ???


1. ... ich möchte dich wegen deinen Alter nicht angreifen, um Gottes Willen!?!?
Frauen im Alter zwischen 30-45 sind im besten alter, die wissen wenigstens was sie wollen  sollte man meinen
2. ich wiege 105kg , mal mehr mal weniger  ... da möchte ich nichts hören das da keiner mithalten kann. 

ich bin der gemütliche Hobby/Funbiker, genau wie meine Freundin (die nur die hälfte von mir wiegt ) 

aber wenn du das biken mit Bikern deiner Altersklasse vorziehst ... Bitte


----------



## Mr.Chili (21. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> also ...........
> solche Aussagen wie Jungvolk usw. möchte ich nicht mehr hören, immerhin sind wir die jenigen wo euere Rente mit finanzieren



    bis wir vom Bj 64 mit Rente drann sind mußte bis 70 schuften um schneller abzunippeln, weil nix mehr in der kasse is 
.........und meine Rente, wenn ich denn wirklich soooo alt werde, darf mein nachwuchs finanzieren


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> bis wir vom Bj 64 mit Rente drann sind mußte bis 70 schuften um schneller abzunippeln, weil nix mehr in der kasse is
> .........und meine Rente, wenn ich denn wirklich soooo alt werde, darf mein nachwuchs finanzieren



wie BJ 64??? - aufm Trail "stöhnst" Du wie ein 54er...  und nach den Sprüchen beim Saufen zu urteilen, bist Du anno 44 Barfuß auf Bärentatzen mim Singlespeed von Stalingrad in 5 Stunden zurückgeradelt...

solltet Ihr nen knapp über 30ig Jährigen als Guide für die Veste braucht - here I'am...ich war Zivi und bin im Umgang mit alten Menschen "geschult"...außerdem muß ich den Chilli sowieso öfters auf meinem Sofa ertragen...und biken geht der sowie so nur noch mit "Defi"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. März 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und biken geht der sowie so nur noch mit "Defi"



ach deshalb immer der Rucksack?

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem wöchentlichen Termin an der Veste? Wird der wiederbelebt für 2006? Da waren ja auch gelegentlich ältere Semester dabei  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ach deshalb immer der Rucksack?
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem wöchentlichen Termin an der Veste? Wird der wiederbelebt für 2006?



ich denk scho...wobei es wohl wieder der Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr wird...nach der Zeitumstellung... 



			
				reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Da waren ja auch gelegentlich ältere Semester dabei



die sind doch immer danach "verscharrt" worden...Dummerle


----------



## Sa.bine (21. März 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wie BJ 64??? - aufm Trail "stöhnst" Du wie ein 54er...  und nach den Sprüchen beim Saufen zu urteilen, bist Du anno 44 Barfuß auf Bärentatzen mim Singlespeed von Stalingrad in 5 Stunden zurückgeradelt...
> 
> solltet Ihr nen knapp über 30ig Jährigen als Guide für die Veste braucht - here I'am...ich war Zivi und bin im Umgang mit alten Menschen "geschult"...außerdem muß ich den Chilli sowieso öfters auf meinem Sofa ertragen...und biken geht der sowie so nur noch mit "Defi"



Hey .... also ich engagier dich schon mal als guide


----------



## Mr.Chili (21. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> Hey .... also ich engagier dich schon mal als guide



na da haste den besten Guide für das Gebiet erwischt. Wobei wenn de net wast wie alt der is geht der locker als 40 durch


----------



## Mr.Chili (21. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ach deshalb immer der Rucksack?




......da drin finden sich ab und zu so sachen wie Ramazzotti oder ein Verbandskasten


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> Hey .... also ich engagier dich schon mal als guide



you're welcome...
...ich komm auch mim Rad ohne Schaltung - somit bist Du im Vorteil...



			
				Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> ...da drin finden sich ab und zu so sachen wie Ramazzotti oder ein Verbandskasten



Schatz, wir müssen reden!


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> ......da drin finden sich ab und zu so sachen wie Ramazzotti oder ein Verbandskasten



ich dachte immer, den Ramazotti findet man in meinem Flaschenhalter?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte immer, den Ramazotti findet man in meinem Flaschenhalter?



...nur die leeren Flaschen...seit dem Du Dein "Brain" an Dämpfer und Gabel hast ist das sicherer mein Kleiner...


----------



## Mr.Chili (21. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte immer, den Ramazotti findet man in meinem Flaschenhalter?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



...........erscht wenn er leer is, darf er an dein Rad


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> ...........erscht wenn er leer is, darf er an dein Rad



Mist, der alte Mann war schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschreck (21. März 2006)

ich schlag mal nächstes we vor...ob samstag oder sonntag.. egal.. ich nehm mir zeit...will faaaaaahren...
hoffe auf rückmeldung
ich kann auch unter der woche...nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt, mit der zeitumstellung wirds ab nächste woche ja eh besser..
 sabine[/QUOTE]


also sa geht bei mir leider  schon mal nicht, aber der so könnte klappen. mach mal nen vorschlag wann und wo? mußß dann nur noch das bike vom haken holen, luft rein, einstellen..... und schon kanns losgehen


----------



## Sa.bine (22. März 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> ich schlag mal nächstes we vor...ob samstag oder sonntag.. egal.. ich nehm mir zeit...will faaaaaahren...
> hoffe auf rückmeldung
> ich kann auch unter der woche...nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt, mit der zeitumstellung wirds ab nächste woche ja eh besser..
> sabine




also sa geht bei mir leider  schon mal nicht, aber der so könnte klappen. mach mal nen vorschlag wann und wo? mußß dann nur noch das bike vom haken holen, luft rein, einstellen..... und schon kanns losgehen [/QUOTE]

 na dann hol mal dein bike vom haken... 
nachdem du ja ein fädder bist... sag ich mal was hälst vom fürther stadtwald
nh hotel ( ehemals hotel forsthaus ? ) sonntag solls ja 14  !!!! grad habn..
uhrzeit ???


----------



## Altitude (22. März 2006)

Sonntag Nachmittag klingt gut - bin Freitag und Samstag noch in Thaleischweiler-Fröschen/Pfalz um die Strecke für die SSEC und für "Schlaflos im Sattel" zu sichten...somit schon viel aufm Bike - da ist ne "Ausrollrunde" am Sonntag ganz gut...


----------



## Waldschreck (22. März 2006)

okay, dann hoffen wir mal auf deine 14  grad. wie wärs  um 14.00, dann können wir 2 Stunden fahren und evtl. noch nen cappuccino hinterher.
nicht das wirs am anfang übertreiben


----------



## Sa.bine (22. März 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> okay, dann hoffen wir mal auf deine 14  grad. wie wärs  um 14.00, dann können wir 2 Stunden fahren und evtl. noch nen cappuccino hinterher.
> nicht das wirs am anfang übertreiben



hi du schrecken des waldes.. 
damit kann ich  gut leben... 
 jetzt sind wir ja auch schon zu dritt... !!


----------



## Waldschreck (22. März 2006)

fein dann ist ja alles klar. 
nur nochmal damit ich nicht falsch liege. ehm. altes forsthaus mit dem großen parkplatz bei den wildschweinen.

sollte mist wetter sein können wir uns hier ja nochmal kurzschließen.


----------



## Altitude (22. März 2006)

da liegst Du richtig...der "obligatorische Treffpunkt" ist dort direkt der Eingang zum Trimm-Dich-Pfad - da ist nämlich ne Bank...zum relaxen vor der Tour...das dösende unförmige Ding auf der selben, bin dann ich...


----------



## Sa.bine (23. März 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> da liegst Du richtig...der "obligatorische Treffpunkt" ist dort direkt der Eingang zum Trimm-Dich-Pfad - da ist nämlich ne Bank...zum relaxen vor der Tour...das dösende unförmige Ding auf der selben, bin dann ich...




perfekt...
ich hoffe die bank hält mich auch noch aus...


----------



## Sa.bine (23. März 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> fein dann ist ja alles klar.
> nur nochmal damit ich nicht falsch liege. ehm. altes forsthaus mit dem großen parkplatz bei den wildschweinen.
> 
> sollte mist wetter sein können wir uns hier ja nochmal kurzschließen.



das du lokationmäßig richtig liegst... weißt ja jetzt schon..
....und zum thema " mistwetter"
nix...da... wo bleibt bitte dein jugendlicher optimismus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschreck (23. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> das du lokationmäßig richtig liegst... weißt ja jetzt schon..
> ....und zum thema " mistwetter"
> nix...da... wo bleibt bitte dein jugendlicher optimismus ?





welcher jugendliche optimismus? ich bekomm ja nicht mal die zitate hin  

bitte helft mal einem dummi


----------



## Waldschreck (23. März 2006)

uuups, jetzt hats geklappt.


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> perfekt...
> ich hoffe die bank hält mich auch noch aus...



solange Du mich "sanft" weckst...you're welcome


----------



## Mr.Chili (23. März 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> solange Du mich "sanft" weckst...you're welcome


----------



## Sa.bine (25. März 2006)

mmmh....mit den temperaturen hab ich ja " fast " recht...aber was machen wir wenn es regnet ........
ich werd morgen früh mal hier reinschaun... 
Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Sa.bine (26. März 2006)

..nachdem jetzt bei mir sogar die sonne scheint 
fahr ich jetzt einfach mal los...mal sehn...
gruß
Sa.bine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. März 2006)

komm auch - auf alle Fälle mim Eingänger...schaun mer mal ob mim Crosser oder mim MTB


----------



## Sa.bine (26. März 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> komm auch - auf alle Fälle mim Eingänger...schaun mer mal ob mim Crosser oder mim MTB




tja....;-)
mit euch cracks kann ich natürlich net mithalten... 
werd meine "anzeige " wohl neu gestalten müssen...
..irgend so in der richtung... suche untrainierte
 " nichtprofis" jenseits der 40...*lol*
machts gut jungs..und viel spaß noch...


----------



## Wurscht (27. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> tja....;-)
> ... suche untrainierte
> " nichtprofis" jenseits der 40...*lol*




tja, Sa.bine, da mußt du dich dann wohl doch in den hohen Norden des Frankenwalds begeben! Nachdem ich krankheitsbedingt am Samstag zu dem Event vom 'local-touren-threat' ausgefallen bin und nun die ganzen Bericht darüber gelesen hab, hab ich festgestellt, daß es wohl gut war, daß ich nicht kommen konnte. 

Ich hab mittlerweilen den Eindruck erhalten, hier tummeln sich nur professionelle Sportskanonen. 

Für mich als nicht rennorientiertem, gemütlichem Tourenfahrer gibt's in diesem Forum wohl auch niemanden, mit dem ich zusammen fahren könnte, ohne daß derjenige gelangweilt wird...


----------



## Beelzebub (27. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> tja....;-)
> mit euch cracks kann ich natürlich net mithalten...
> werd meine "anzeige " wohl neu gestalten müssen...
> ..irgend so in der richtung... suche untrainierte
> ...




Ich bin doch gar kein Crack und außerdem war ich sogar noch mit dem fixed crosser da.

ne im ernst sabine. hau mal den "beetlechosse" an. der kommt aus dem nürnberger norden ist sicher genau der typ biker den du suchst.


----------



## blacksurf (28. März 2006)

habt ihr schon wieder Mädls verschreckt
indem ihr die Veste rauf und runtergejagt seit und nebenbei ne Flasche Ramazotti geleert habt?
Kein Wunder das es viel zuwenig Bikerinnen gibt *lach*


----------



## Altitude (29. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr schon wieder Mädls verschreckt
> indem ihr die Veste rauf und runtergejagt seit und nebenbei ne Flasche Ramazotti geleert habt?



a) bis zur Veste sind wir gar net gekommen
b) bis Sie sich von uns getrennt hat, gabs nur breite Wege
c) gabs keinen Alk
d) was rechtfertige ich mich überhaupt


----------



## blacksurf (29. März 2006)

e) keine Ahnung


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2006)

f) waren 2 der 5 Leute mit Singlespeed-Bikes unterwegs, einer der beiden sogar nur mit einem Fixed-Gear 
g) war es ziemlich schlammig, was nicht gerade zum schnellfahren verführt hat

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mr.Chili (29. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr schon wieder Mädls verschreckt
> indem ihr die Veste rauf und runtergejagt seit und nebenbei ne Flasche Ramazotti geleert habt?



....war nicht dabei also unschuldig


----------



## Sa.bine (31. März 2006)

na jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder *lol*
....es hat doch gepasst... da haben sich an einen verregneten sonntag
aufgrund meiner " anzeige " 4 MTB (er)  getroffen die zusammen ne ..hoffentlich... schöne runde gefahren sind...
und ich hab sie zusammengebracht...an diesem tag...
dem einen oder anderen hätte es aber besser gestanden wenn sie sich nicht hätten so pofilieren müssen... ;-)

ciao..machts gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2006)

Sa.bine schrieb:
			
		

> dem einen oder anderen hätte es aber besser gestanden wenn sie sich nicht hätten so pofilieren müssen... ;-)



 

waren halt alles leicht extrovertierte Leute.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lupo55 (2. April 2006)

Hallo Sa.bine!

Toll was da los war, und ich net dabei war. (Klingt toll, net?)

Ich hab´mir leider am Montag 27. 3. mein rechten Knöchel ramponiert. Beim Volleyballspielen. Bänderanrisse innen und aussen.
Ich konnte leider die Krücken noch nicht beim Biken unterbringen. Die sind so sperrig.

Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, du hattest nicht gerade die passenden Partner gefunden. Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer angeben, wie und was du genau fahren möchtest. Vielleicht auch ein bisserl was zu deiner Kondition und Können. Ich denk es wird auch ein par Fahrer geben die auf Waldwegen unterwegs sind und die auch gern mal lieber absteigen wenn´s zu gefährlich wird. 

Laß dich nicht entmutigen und bleib dran.
Vielleicht wirds nach meiner Genesung mal was.

Schöne Grüße
Lupo55


----------



## Altitude (3. April 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> waren halt alles leicht extrovertierte Leute.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



wenn Du das "tippst" klingt es wie ein Kompliment...


----------



## Beetlechoose (16. April 2006)

hallo sabine,

na, haben dir die jungs von der halten feste gezeigt, was mit der körperlichen verfassung des vorrentneralters kein wirkliches vergnügen mehr ist ? am nächsten tag knochen sortieren und muskeln spüren, von deren vorhandensein du bis jetzt noch gar nix wusstest ? und im kopf das bewusstsein - ich bin ja wirklich keine 20 mehr ???

nachdem ich jetzt aus dem winterschlaf erwacht bin, war ich die letzten beiden samstage mal wieder im tenneloher forst mit 4 normalkonditionellen knoblauchsländern unterwegs. gestern wars richtig schön matschig und wir haben ausgesehen wie die wildschweine  aber spass hats gemacht.

ich bin in der regel am samstag bis gg. 14:00 im geschäft, deshalb starten wir immer erst gegen 16:00 für ne runde von ca. 2 Std. vom meinem nachbarn war auch der junior mit dabei (13-14 jahre ?). war also nicht wirklich heftig - aber eben leistungsgerecht spassig. ich würde auch gerne unter der woche mal ne runde drehen, so ab 19:00 uhr. früher gehts leider nicht - die ladenöffnungszeiten stehen dagegen 
also - wenn du einfach mal aus spass fahren willst, klink dich doch einfach mit ein.

@wurst
doch ! was du suchst gibt es hier ! die ältere generation macht mobil ! in oberfranken gibts sicher tolle strecken, für die man (und frau) kein profi sein muss. samstag nachmittag und am sonntag bin ich gerne dafür zu haben. oder du kommst einfach mal runter nach nürnberg. da gibts sicher ne lösung.

also nochmal der aufruf an alle im ruhigeren alter, die nicht die kondition eines profis haben. traut euch runter vom sofa. es geht auch ohne höchstleistung  - einfach nur aus spass biken. 

grüssis beetle


----------



## saalfelder (16. April 2006)

Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> also nochmal der aufruf an alle im ruhigeren alter, die nicht die kondition eines profis haben. traut euch runter vom sofa. es geht auch ohne höchstleistung  - einfach nur aus spass biken.



Ebend!
Drum habe ich jetzt grad die Bikeklamotten angezogen und nachdem die Gickerknöchla vertilgt wurden, drehe ich meine gemütliche 25km-Runde auf Kanal- und Forstautobahnen.
Um vier bin ich dann wieder zu Hause und wir fahren zum Glubb, damit die den Lauterern richtig den Hintern versohlen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Beetlechoose (16. April 2006)

hallo uwe,

das nenn ich nen ausgefüllten ostersonntag. so werden aus uns freizeitaktive rentner  

hau den roten teufeln von mir auch eine auf den bobbers, vielleicht schafft der glubb bis zum saisonende doch noch nen einstelligen tabellenplatz ?

wir haben heute die eltern des schwiegersohnes in spe zu besuch. da ist nix mit radeln. aber dafür wird zum kaffee das eine oder andere stück torte verdrückt. 

wenn du vor hast dich mal wieder aufs radl zu schwingen, gib doch einfach hier mal laut am tag vorher. bestimmt lässt sich da auch mal was einrichten. 

viel spass beim lautererversohlen 

beetle


----------



## saalfelder (16. April 2006)

Salve Beetle,



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> das nenn ich nen ausgefüllten ostersonntag. so werden aus uns freizeitaktive rentner


Hey, wir müssen immerhin noch 28 Jahre arbeiten, bis es Rente geben könnte.  

Heute war irgendwie nicht mein Tag. Bei meinen fünf Einrollkilometern hab' ich schon gemerkt, daß es nicht wie gewohnt ging. Habe mich schon gefreut, daß ich am Kanal Rückenwind bekomme. Äpfelzwetschgen!  Bläst mich der Sturm die ganze Zeit bis R'hembach frontal an. Und das bei meinem cw-Wert von 1,99. Auf halber Strecke hat mir das rechte Knie zum Spinnen angefangen und der Wind hat natürlich gedreht. 
Das hat man dann auch in der Auswertung gesehen. Gestern bin ich in der gleichen Zeit 10km mehr gefahren und hatte mir dabei am Rothsee noch einen Radler genehmigt.



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> hau den roten teufeln von mir auch eine auf den bobbers, vielleicht schafft der glubb bis zum saisonende doch noch nen einstelligen tabellenplatz ?



Puh, war knapper als ich vorher erwartet hatte. Zum Glück waren wir pünktlich zum Anstoß. Sch... Volksfest. Schiri Jansen war heute wieder mal gewohnt konfus. War ein super Spiel.



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du vor hast dich mal wieder aufs radl zu schwingen, gib doch einfach hier mal laut am tag vorher. bestimmt lässt sich da auch mal was einrichten.



Aber immer. Ich muß mir jetzt nur noch die Anhängerkupplung ans Auto bauen lassen. Dann bin ich dann noch mobiler. Mit dem VGN kommt man nicht soweit. Oder geht Bike und U-Bahn?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Beetlechoose (16. April 2006)

hi uwe,

28 jahre bis zur rente ??? nix da - wenn ich 50 jahre für die rentner einbezahlt habe, die wenigstens noch ne rente bekommen, ist schluss. in 23 jahren hol ich mir die kondition, die mir heute fehlt, und dann misch ich die jungspunde vom fürther stadtwald auf  

u-bahn und bike vertragen sich schon. haltestelle flughafen - auf der rückseite des rollfeldes sind wir schon im wald. ich würde mich freuen, wenn das mal klappen würde. ich komme aber auch gerne mal rüber zu dir. wenn im sommer das wetter passt zum rothsee, ab in die fluten, ein radler hinterher und wieder zurück ist sicher lustig.

vielleicht kriegen wir ja doch noch ne oldierunde zusammen... 

grüssis beetle


----------



## saalfelder (17. April 2006)

Salve Beetle,



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> [..] in 23 jahren hol ich mir die kondition, die mir heute fehlt, und dann misch ich die jungspunde vom fürther stadtwald auf



Yep, dann haben wir genug Zeit zu trainieren.  



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> u-bahn und bike vertragen sich schon. haltestelle flughafen - auf der rückseite des rollfeldes sind wir schon im wald.



Da ist doch ein Golfplatz. Mal über die Grüns jagen!  



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kriegen wir ja doch noch ne oldierunde zusammen...



Denk ich schon. Jetzt muß erst mal die Fußballsaison vom Großen vorbei sein, dann hab' ich auch am WE mehr Zeit. Nach der Arbeit geht kaum was. Da drehe ich momentan nur Runden bis es dunkel wird. Einen Tag "auspowern" und den Tag drauf ganz geschmeidig ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen.

Ich hab schon die Kumpels angespitzt, aweng am Ludwigskanal zu radeln. Mal sehen, wenn da was klappt, rühr' ich mich dann. Die sind zwar jünger als wir, aber wohl kondimäßig nicht auf unserem "hohen Niveau". Also <smooth sailing>!  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomickaiser (17. April 2006)

Hallo Sabine, und auch Hallo allen anderen,

ist ja ganz interessant sich den Schriftwechsel anzuschauen. Aber irgendwie hab ich noch nicht so ganz mitbekommen, wann man wo fahren möchte. 
Ich bin selbst auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten und würde ganz gerne mal ne Runde drehen mit "Noch-Unbekannten". Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was und man fährt dann öfter.
Oberasbach ist nicht ganz meine Gegend. In der Regel starte in in N. am Tiergarten Richtung Osten, d.h. Anton-Leidinger-Weg und diese Ecke. Ich bin aber auch öfter in Kalchreuth, Heroldsberg usw.

Vielleicht schon am kommenden Wochenende? 

;-) und viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## atomickaiser (17. April 2006)

Hi, 

ich bins noch einmal. Bin ja noch nicht lange Mitglied hier. Daher seht es mir bitte nach, dass ich nicht geschnallt habe, dass es da noch mehr Seiten zu lesen gibt.
Aber vielleicht jetzt noch mal die Frage an alle, wer wann mal ne Runde drehen will? Direkt am kommenden Wochenene? 
Bin auch einer, der "langsamer" fahren kann. Ohne Profilneurose.....
Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, oder?

;-) Christian


----------



## Wurscht (18. April 2006)

HALLO, LEUTE!!!!

Ja super! Nachdem ich also über Ostern weder im Forum geschweige denn auf dem Bike aktiv war, hab ích grad mal wieder hier vorbeigeschaut. Und ich muß sagen, langsam könnt's ja hier doch noch interessant werden!

Was ich da grad so gelesen hab, muß ich mich wohl wirklich mal mit dem Saalfelder und dem Beetlechoose zusammentun.
Gut, ich muß noch mindestens 27 Jahre andere Rentner finanzieren, aber dann können wir so richtig lostrainieren!

Nein, ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, daß ich auf alle Fälle das Angebot im Auge behalte (auch wenn's brennt) und mich bei euch melde, wenn's mal klappt, daß ich zum biken nach Nbg komm.
Im Gegenzug sag ich natürlich auch Bescheid, wenn ich definitiv am Wochenende zur Frankenwaldrunde laden könnte!

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Beetlechoose (19. April 2006)

@sallfelder
hallo uwe, trainiere schon mal feste, damit du mich richtig in die pfanne hauen kannst. aber spätestens beim radler hab ich die nase vorn... 

@wurscht
na klar kommst du jetzt mal in die pötte. da brauchst wegen mir aber keinen aufstand bauen. ich bin relativ spontan und da musst du dir auch nix besonderes ausdenken. also einfach wenn das wetter passt und es juckt ein den füssen bescheid geben.

@sabine
haben die alten festen jungs so fertig gemacht, dass du dich nicht mehr hierher traust  schau mal, hier sind noch ein paar, dies gelassen angehen.

@all
ich verabschiede mich für ein paar tage in urlaub und bin ab 1.5. wieder im lande. ab da bin ich für (fast) alles zu haben.

grüssis beetle


----------



## saalfelder (20. April 2006)

@ Beetlechoose



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> [..] trainiere schon mal feste, damit du mich richtig in die pfanne hauen kannst. [..]


Keine Sorge! 
Getz hab' ich noch so ganz heftig an den Bremsen gefummelt, damit sie so ständig am Schleifen sind. Da mußte gleich zwei Gänge niedriger fahren. Is aber gut für die Muskulatur.  <oberschenkelreib>
Aber ich glaub net, daß das groß was nützlitsch ist.
Ich werd' eher hinterherfahren. Hat auch was AKA Windschatten 



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> [..] aber spätestens beim radler hab ich die nase vorn...


Yep. Des "Saufen"  hab' ich scho lang aufgegeben.  

@ wurscht
Also wenn ich demnächst meine Anhängerkupplung hab', könnte ich noch jeweils ein/zwei Bikes + Fahrer mitnehmen. Wenn nicht grad die Spritpreise ins Unermeßliche gehen, könnten die Nämbercher und Rouder kurzfristitsch in Oberfrangn auftauchen. Mit der Bimmelbahn wär's wohl etwas umständlitsch.



			
				Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> ich verabschiede mich für ein paar tage in urlaub und bin ab 1.5. wieder im lande. ab da bin ich für (fast) alles zu haben.


Oh, da hab' ich grad meine Oberpfalz-Böhmerwald-Tour (Kollegenausfahrt)   in Waidhaus hinter mir. Wünsche gute Erholung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Wurscht (20. April 2006)

Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> ich verabschiede mich für ein paar tage in urlaub und bin ab 1.5. wieder im lande. ab da bin ich für (fast) alles zu haben.





...na dann wart ich doch einfach mal ab, bisses Mai is!

Jedenfalls schönen Urlaub! In 9 Wochen isses bei mir auch so weit!  



Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

